# Music



## anxiousanddepressed (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone use music as therapy???

I like to listen to intense music to get my emotions out, like Korn, Metallica, Evanescense and Limp Biskit!!!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Korn has some nasty lyrics. 

Limp Bizkit is great.

Evanescence...I don't remember when was the last time I heard her songs 

Metallica...I only like one song.

I listen to music that calms me down instead of increases my anger.
Norah Jones 
Pink Martini 
John Mayer 
sometimes jazz


----------



## Vicious777 (Dec 13, 2015)

anxiousanddepressed said:


> Does anyone use music as therapy???
> 
> I like to listen to intense music to get my emotions out, like Korn, Metallica, Evanescense and Limp Biskit!!!


Hell yeah me too! The album "Raw Power" by Iggy & the Stooges will work miracles on your soul man! LOL

Those bands are all pretty cool. I'm more into punk rock though since it speaks to all my frustration and angst LOL


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

I listen to Devin Townsend, Pantera, or whatever sounds nice.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes I listen music every time I get back from work and when feeling depressed. I like pop music..


----------



## Noinfoprovided (Jan 13, 2016)

Uplifting trance


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Yep atm I'm listening to Saosin- You're not alone.

I was so wound up when I woke up but now I feel a lot calmer.


----------



## Subatomic (Oct 2, 2014)

Music is a great therapy tool. Escape the Fate, Falling in Reverse, Owl City, Hatsune Miku, Black Veil Brides, Motionless in White, Bayside, Iceman, Buck Tick, An Cafe, and Tommy Heavenly 6 are some of my favourites. <3


----------



## Russalka (Feb 13, 2016)

Music is my go-to when I am upset or very stressed out. I find power metal to be very uplifting, as well as folk/pagan. I have a playlist with favorites set up for such circumstances.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Who doesn't enjoy music like that aha?

I listen to angsty music sometimes too, especially if I've had a bad day, bands like Tool and Slipknot or 90's grunge bands. 

But if I'm going out I'll usually listen to stuff like The Strokes or Queens of the Stone Age, bands that have so much confidence it's contagious xD


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

MUSIC MAKES ME HIGH. 

there is music for every mood. i can live without movies , i can live without television. I cannot live without music.


----------

